# حان أجل



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم
ما معنى: حان أجل الاجتماع؟ جاء وقته أم انتهى؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bakr

سؤال جيد، لأنني لا أدري كيف أجيب عليه. ما أعرفه "حان أجله": يحتضر أو مات.وحان أجل : دنا وآن وقرب ولست أدري هل من النهاية أو البداية..وعلى هذا ـ في رأيي ـ سياق الجملة هو الذي سيحدد هل حانت البداية أم النهاية
والله أعلم.ـ


----------

